# Climbers get paid what your worth !!!!!!!



## tree jockey (Jul 24, 2007)

Looking for Certified Arborists that want to make what their worth! Removals, Pruning, Cabling, Lightening Protection. If you make it; you take it! good climbing practices & good people skills = great beenies. Send resume to [email protected] SAFETY FIRST


----------



## clearance (Jul 24, 2007)

Dammit, I can't live on 10 bucks a day.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Jul 24, 2007)

Beenies ?


----------



## tree jockey (Jul 27, 2007)

*Certified Arborists Needed*

good work ethics + dedication to quality tree care + positive attitude = great $ and benefits. resume to [email protected]


----------



## beowulf343 (Jul 27, 2007)

Wait a minute-i didn't know ca's did removals. What happened to saving those rotten trees?


----------



## clearance (Jul 27, 2007)

beowulf343 said:


> Wait a minute-i didn't know ca's did removals. What happened to saving those rotten trees?



Ha ha, funny, they are suppose to save every pos tree around, remember trees come before people, powerlines, houses etc.


----------



## BostonBull (Jul 27, 2007)

TJ

What co.? Are you saying that you split the jobs with the climber? Or is it an hourly rate?


----------



## Industry (Jul 29, 2007)

Where in NH?


----------



## hornett22 (Aug 2, 2007)

*if i only had a dollar every time i heard that.*

hell,i 'd be able to retire.


----------

